# World Ag Expo Feb 8-10, 2005 Tulare, CA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They claim to be the largest Ag show in the world. It will be in Tulare California on Feb 8-10, 2005. Here is a link:

http://www.worldagexpo.com/Default.asp


----------

